# Andrea Sawatzki @ Polizeiruf 110 Gänseblümchen (HQ MPG) + Leo Und Claire (HQ)



## Ruffah (8 Sep. 2012)

Reposting from request. 



 





 





 



Download (68mb MPG2):Andrea_Sawatzki_Polizeiruf_…MPG (62,55 MB) - uploaded.to



 





 



Download (20mb HQ):

Hsv2000_Andrea Sawatzki - L…avi (19,90 MB) - uploaded.to Sawatzki - Leo Und Claire 2001 01.avi

Hsv2000_Andrea Sawatzki - L…avi (19,90 MB) - uploaded.to


----------



## dinsky (9 Sep. 2012)

ein klassiker in toller qualität. da kommt die heckansicht gleich noch besser zur geltung...


----------



## sprangle (9 Sep. 2012)

und was einem da alles geboten wird...ich glaub nicht, dass sie das wollte


----------



## MrMyjagi (10 Sep. 2012)

Vielen Dank für die traumhafte Andrea

mfg
MrMyjagi


----------



## Punisher (10 Sep. 2012)

zauberhaft, toll


----------



## mopp (1 Okt. 2012)

tolle Vid`s ;-)


----------



## michel17 (1 Okt. 2012)

Immer wieder sehr schön anzusehen. Danke!


----------



## Gerd23 (24 Okt. 2012)

Immer gern anzusehn, danke dafür


----------



## celebbb (24 Okt. 2012)

So big and nice tits!


----------



## sachsen paule (6 Nov. 2012)

die beste szene ist dabei, vielen dank


----------



## ateam (14 März 2013)

die 2.szene is ja mal geil.hab ich noc nich gekannt


----------



## supertoudy (14 März 2013)

Ich sag nur "Volltreffer"! 

Vielen Dank


----------



## TTranslator (10 Feb. 2015)

Eine sehr interessante Frau, die Ihre Sonnenseite viel zu oft "versteckt"


----------



## m1001 (12 Feb. 2015)

sprangle schrieb:


> und was einem da alles geboten wird...ich glaub nicht, dass sie das wollte



Zu der Zeit musste man vielleicht da noch nicht so drauf achten, aber in Zeiten des Internets wird ja alles Frame by Frame alanlyisert  Mich würde echt mal interessieren was die Andrea heute dazu sagt und ob sie sich dafür schämt, dass ihr Arschloch in sämtlichen Internetforen zu sehen ist. :thumbup:


----------



## Rocker 1944 (12 Feb. 2015)

Dnke für Andrea Sawatzki.
Gruß Eddie Cochran


----------

